

Theory of Spencerian Penmanship - writing that trains you how to think - aggieben
http://www.iampeth.com/books/theory_of_spencerian/theory_of_spencerian_index.html

======
icey
On one hand, this looks very cool... On the other, there isn't much more
frustrating on the net than trying to read a book that has been scanned into
images.

~~~
albertcardona
The mighty hacker would make a three-liner bash script to pull all images with
wget, echo a .tex file with graphicx image figures, and pdflatex it.

~~~
greyman
Please do.

------
zach
I have the Mott reprint and workbooks for this but still haven't cracked them.
More's the pity. I do enjoy merely studying the system, but they're really
meant to be used, not just read. Unfortunately for the left-handed, due to its
era this book makes no allowance for chirality. If you're a lefty who
furthermore hooks your hand over to write, well...

Once, men and women of letters took joy in writing and in penmanship and wrote
much. Today, especially in the sciences, we find writing tedious, excuse our
poor handwriting and avoid it when we can. Perhaps the cycle started before
the era of the computer, when the joy of penmanship was drained out of our
learning of writing.

Here's a few videos of experts by way of an antidote:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C09ebUBAd_s>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFs84W50kzc>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjUQ4CckYNU> (left-handed!)

~~~
aggieben
_Unfortunately for the left-handed, due to its era this book makes no
allowance for chirality. If you're a lefty who furthermore hooks your hand
over to write, well..._

This occurred to me while reading through the theory book. What if you made a
pen that, instead of continuing straightly from the handle into a tip, curved
inward? It seems to me the real difference between writing left handed and
right handed is that lefties have to push and righties can drag.

If the tip of your pen curved inward, lefties could do a lot more dragging
(and maybe all dragging, if you held the pen right).

------
biohacker42
Am I the only one who had vivid memory of the smell of old books, when looking
at the scans?

